

Use Chef to manage windows servers - whatupdave
http://www.opscode.com/press-releases/opscode-delivers-cloud-infrastructure-automation-to-windows-environments/

======
jesserobbins
You can also check out the quick start guide:
<http://wiki.opscode.com/display/chef/Quick+Start+for+Windows>

